# Italy : School Leaving Age



## Dagon19 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello People, I'm half Italian and half South African I moved to Italy around 6 and a half years ago I am 16 years old and I will be 17 in early August, I want to leave school this year since I am about to finish the Terza Media (3rd year of lower secondary) and once I finish that I want to continue on 3D Graphics which I have being doing for 2 years now but I haven't had much time to work on it due to all the Homework and School from monday to saturday.... i was wondering if it was possible to leave at 17 after I finish this year so I can continue on 3D graphics, also the reason why I am so far behind in school is because I didn't speak a word of Italian when I arrived in Italy when I was 10 years old, do you think it would be possible if i could leave at 17 and continue on 3D graphics and attend a graphics college or university (private or public) for courses but not in Italy It would be better to attend one in an english speaking country since my main language is english.
now the problem is, is that recently they raised the school leaving age to 18 it was 16 or even 15 earlier this year.... but i really don't want to continue here since i barely even get good marks in my current school due to not speaking the language as good as the natives here and now if i'd attend a superiore i would definitely not pass.... especially since they don't even have exams or lessons in english! so do you think it's an exception since my main language is english, would i be able to leave school and look for 3D graphics courses elsewhere? my plan is to wait a year till i'm 18 but in the meantime i'd work endlessly with tutorials from youtube etc and from the 3D blender site since that is what i use if you want to see my work i have loads of pictures to show you. Please help thanks!


----------

